# driving licence



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi, I know this has been on here before but I can't find it now. I have a certificate of entitlement from the dvla so I can swap my driving licence from UK to SA. My worry is the form says if I swap then my UK licence will no longer be valid. Has anyone done this?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Your license in UK will be valid BUT I believe you will have to surrender the license. I've opted to just go through the process of getting a SA license because I still need my USA one


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You definitely don't have to surrender any license. How can South Africa tell you that you may not drive in the US?

As written elsewhere on this forum:
1. One can apply for a South African driver’s license whilst on a temporary residency permit, but you would have to redo your driver’s test.
2. Otherwise you can drive on your foreign license whilst you are on your temporary license.
3. Lastly, if you have received PR, then within one year you MUST do a South African driver's license test and use an SA driver's license.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Legalman - you do have to surrender your foreign license to the SA DMV if you want to avoid the test...

You can convert your foreign license to a SA one - and avoid the test - BUT - you will have to surrender the license : 

Convert foreign driving licence



> The driving licence testing centre will issue the driving licence if it is satisfied that:
> you are the owner of the foreign driving licence
> You will hand over your foreign driving licence or driving permit when you receive your South African licence.
> You will not be required to undergo a driving licence examination but an eye test will be conducted on site before the exchange is finalised.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, you do not. You link is only applicable for PR holders and diplomatic passport holders. You do not have to surrender your foreign driver's license, but you do have to earn a South African one.

Example: Patricia from the UK is in SA. She uses her UK driver's license until she gets PR. (By the way, she can always go and do a SA driver's test on a Temp Permit). Whether she has her SA driver's license or not, this does not mean that she has to "surrender" (give up/lose/sacrifice) her UK driver's license.

Perhaps the word "surrender" is the misunderstanding here.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I think 2 things hehe 

1 - I thought she was on PR
2 - yes you are right on surrender. Her license status won't change in the UK - but if she wants to skip the test - she will have to give the physical license to the SA DMV.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You never hand over your foreign license to any SA authority. What would they do with it? And you cannot skip the test.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm sorry legal man but what you are saying differs from what their site ( link above) says and from what I've been told at their offices. They don't do anything with the license you give up - it's kept on file as justification for why you didn't need to take the test.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybe for PR, but definitely not for TRPs. However, I've never, ever heard of this even once from Home Affairs or my clients.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

You are correct - for Temporary residency - you don't have to do anything . That being said - this isn't handled by home affairs at all. It's purely done by the DMV. You have a year from the time you get your PR to either take the exam and get a license or do this exchange. I'd do it if I didn't still need my USA license when I travel back.


----------



## SD21 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Convert Foreign driving licence*

Hi, 

I got my non citizen ID last month after eight months follow-up with home affairs

I went to Marlboro test centre here in Sandton to Convert Foreign driving licence to SA drivers licence, today. After going through all the documents they ask me to take a test and officer has given me booking for early next month. on the department website it is mention that ‘You will not be required to undergo a driving licence examination but an eye test will be conducted on site before the exchange is finalised’ then why they ask me to take a test? I did ash officer about it but they said test is must.

Has anyone know if this is specific to the office or providence or the rule is change? Please advice.

Regards,
SD


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I've followed up over the past few months as this driver's license question keeps popping up. In short, you definitely do not have to, and should never, hand over/surrender your foreign driver's to any official in SA. It is not a South African document and they have no right to take it from you. They will highly likely also lose it.

I know there is a link where it states this is necessary, but a phone call to the local traffic department proved it is incorrect.


----------



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

I went last week to do this and you do have to hand in your UK licence (for permanent resident people - not sure about others?)

Then you avoid having to do the test.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm still curious about this. What assurances do you have that your Uk license is in good hands?


----------



## harman007 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Applying for driving license after receiving the pr*



LegalMan said:


> You definitely don't have to surrender any license. How can South Africa tell you that you may not drive in the US?
> 
> As written elsewhere on this forum:
> 1. One can apply for a South African driver’s license whilst on a temporary residency permit, but you would have to redo your driver’s test.
> ...


Hi Legal Man and members

If I have my South African PR but do not have the non citizen ID yet, should I apply using my PR or must I wait for the ID?

(they say I must apply for SA driving license within an year, and I have heard that the non citizen ID might take up to an year?)

kind regards 

Harman


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi,
There is a driving school in durban called KD driving school. Very good in organizing the things, and good contacts at Driving licence test centre and he make sure you pass the Test. I got mine easily with no hassles. He will help you or organize things for you. Call Danny 0845520071 . 
KD driving school

Best wishes..


----------

